# Ol' Chipotle....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems they just cannot stay out of the news anymore....the burrito in the pic reminds me of something I see deposited along a wild game trail occasionally.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/dear-chipotle-would-you-like-some-crow-with-that-karma-naa-pork-network/


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

An old term not heard much these days comes to mind. "Just desserts." Another, "You reap what you sow." I sure wish it would always work out this way, at least where I could see more of it in my lifetime.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe a new company slogan would be in order: "get the full Mexican experience ,without the travel ". 


Vol said:


> Seems they just cannot stay out of the news anymore....the burrito in the pic reminds me of something I see deposited along a wild game trail occasionally.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/article/dear-chipotle-would-you-like-some-crow-with-that-karma-naa-pork-network/


Two places I probably will avoid......Chipotle and Mike's game trail.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Kathleen and I will always try to find a privately owned diner or Ma & Pa set-up when we eat out.

The mouthy CEO of Chipotle should be forced to get an entry level job in the AG sector, let him see where the food comes from!

Bonfire, got any job openings?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No. He needs to stay away from the food chain. Disease follows him aeound like a lil puppy.

Lets see... Aussie beef, English? Pork. Mexican employees. Place is so anti american they could be considered for a pbo cabinet position.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I've eaten there before. It's okay. Never again. My sister in law, who was a food scientist for Hormel Before becoming a pastor, only eats "natural and organic" And now she has anemia. I swear this healthy eating craze is God's way of eliminating the weaker in our species who follow others blindly...


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Vol said:


> Seems they just cannot stay out of the news anymore....the burrito in the pic reminds me of something I see deposited along a wild game trail occasionally.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agweb.com/article/dear-chipotle-would-you-like-some-crow-with-that-karma-naa-pork-network/


 Looks more like something one of my cats would/has hock-up.....step in that, barefooted in the dark, on the way to the bathroom. Some times I think that cat does it on purpose and just sits back waiting for me... am not paranoid really I am not lol


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Thorim said:


> Looks more like something one of my cats would/has hock-up.....step in that, barefooted in the dark, on the way to the bathroom. Some times I think that cat does it on purpose and just sits back waiting for me... am not paranoid really I am not lol


LOL. I just spit Copenhagen on my iPad. Funny.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

azmike said:


> Kathleen and I will always try to find a privately owned diner or Ma & Pa set-up when we eat out.
> 
> The mouthy CEO of Chipotle should be forced to get an entry level job in the AG sector, let him see where the food comes from!
> 
> Bonfire, got any job openings?


I'm always looking for good help. You reckon he'd be any good? He probably voted for bho so that wouldn't get him past the Gadsden flag on my driveway.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thorim, you let a cat stay in your house?

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> Thorim, you let a cat stay in your house?
> 
> Regards, Mike


We have 3 of them in the house, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> We have 3 of them in the house, and I'm okay with that.


I had one in the house until curiosity killed him........


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Curiosity killed the second one too.....see no need in a third attempt, purty much scientific.....curiosity killed the cat


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Guessing there is a good chance you may end up eating cat if you go to Chipotle. They refuse to buy quality american meat...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purty much why I refuse to eat in some of the Chinese restaurants I see........never really know, rats and cats may be quite the delicacy in certain locales........ I'm not really feelin it tho


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Purty much why I refuse to eat in some of the Chinese restaurants I see........never really know, rats and cats may be quite the delicacy in certain locales........ I'm not really feelin it tho


Know what you mean. Last chinese meal I had was some type of garlic sauce shrimp. Pretty sure it was a vegetable in there
Tasted kinda like one. But really looked like a night crawler.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Vol said:


> Thorim, you let a cat stay in your house?
> 
> Regards, Mike


 If I had my druthers hell noooooo, but If I want any chance of peace and a wee bit of happiness in my life i.e. at least try and make the wife happy, I know I know an almost impossible task been trying for almost 35 years sighs, an even bigger shame, there's more then one, groans


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

When I was in the service the married couples would invite the single guys over for supper so they all got a couple of home cooked meals a week. This young fellow from the back woods of Alabama was sent to S. Korea he so fell in love with Korean food that he married a Korean girl to cook it for him. I and the wife had come home from Alaska for her brothers wedding I stayed two weeks, she stayed an additional two weeks with the kids to visit friends and family, I been doing my own cooking for about a week when my friend from Alabama invited me over along with a couple of the single guys from the barracks for some home cooking, he figured I'd be tired of my own cooking by then, and he was correct. Well they used to have this mutt dog that used to constantly jump all over you when you visited. We were all sitting around drinking beer and watching some t.v. when his wife came in and said supper was ready. Well the dog hadn't been seen since I had arrived, I chalked it up to them keeping it either penned up or outside. Being a slow eater, they two single guys were on their second helping of meat I asked my friend where the dog was, he just smiled at me, I put my fork down and mouthed the words dog and pointed to the meat on my plate, that grin got even bigger and he nodded his head yes....I politely pushed my plate away and he started laughing, the single guys wanted to know what was so funny, neither of us said a word. The single guys absolutely loved the meat dish and never had a clue.... I most admit it tasted pretty good till I realized what I was eating.... once I found out ewwwww, if you haven't guessed by now we was eating dog lol


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Purty much why I refuse to eat in some of the Chinese restaurants I see........never really know, rats and cats may be quite the delicacy in certain locales........ I'm not really feelin it tho


I was delivering fruits, vegetables, and restaurant supplies in the early 1990's and there was a very popular Chinese restaurant that was always full, that we delivered to regularly. I got to see the kitchen and the back of the house operations and refused to ever eat in that restaurant again. I wouldn't have eaten their if it was the last food joint on the earth. It was shut down in the mid 90's for health violations and serving meat they shouldn't be...


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Thorim said:


> I was delivering fruits, vegetables, and restaurant supplies in the early 1990's and there was a very popular Chinese restaurant that was always full, that we delivered to regularly. I got see the kitchen and the back of the house operations and refused to ever eat in that restaurant again. I wouldn't have eaten their if it was the last food joint on the earth. It was shut down in the mid 90's for health violations and serving meat they shouldn't be...


i know a guy who is a health inspector (this was a long time ago). He said to avoid'em. Maintaining proper temps and food storeage were big issues. On the other hand, there was a hole in the wall Mexican joint we always ate at. Said it was the cleanest restaurant he inspects.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

In nearby Rome, Ga, there was a chinese restaurant that opened next door to a Veterinarians Office. I don't think the owners ever realized why they never got any business.....

Honest, you can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Bonfire said:


> i know a guy who is a health inspector (this was a long time ago). He said to avoid'em. Maintaining proper temps and food storeage were big issues. On the other hand, there was a hole in the wall Mexican joint we always ate at. Said it was the cleanest restaurant he inspects.


We have a Mexican restaurant like that also. In the next city there is a little Chinese place that has the best Chinese food I have ever eaten. The gentlemen has owned the place for twenty five years, seats ten people maybe twelve people max. He does all his own cooking closes the place up for two to three weeks in May every year and goes back to visit family in China. I've been in his kitchen a couple of times and you could eat off the floor place was immaculate. Kind of an honor to be invited into his kitchen he's very protective of it. One of the nicest kindest men you'll ever meet. He'll tell you this isn't Chinese food, says it American Chinese nothing like they eat back home kinda makes one wonder lol


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Years ago I operated a guided bird hunting service in central Argentina. One of our guides in a remote area had a four table restaurant. One evening we had a great soup and salad dinner. I asked what was the meat used, I assumed beef as we were in a heavily ranched area. The guide told me it was viscacha, I had no idea what that was. The next morning we were out before daylight, I noted a bunch of huge holes on the road side, all of a sudden I saw a 3' long critter dive into one of the holes. The guide pointed and said "viscacha"! Supper was the biggest GOPHERS on the planet!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny story: Back in the early 90's a buddy I trained with asked me and a couple otherfriends if we'd like to go to this fantastic chinese restaurant for dinner. I agreed as did the others and all he did was talk the place up as we drove there, got seated, and ordered.
Finally the food comes out and we start shoveling it down-pretty good food, too. Then my buddy who couldnt stop bragging on the place tilts his head a little and starts gnawing on a piece of food, you know like if you were trying to chew up a piece of gristle.
Then he reaches into his mouth and pulls it out. It was a piece of a dish rag.
We busted his balls for 10 years about that one.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Used to be pretty common there would be a box of free puppies at the sale barn.A guy was taking them home and fattening them up and the Vietnamese or Laosion would guy them.They also bought cow cleanings from him.Any dead animals would disappear if left overnight before the rendering truck got to the sales barn to pick them up.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Colima's in Oceanside CA was the last truly authentic Mexican food I've had. Right next door to the dry cleaners where everyone on Pendleton did their laundry it seemed. Carne Asada burrito weighed about 5 lbs and would feed you to Wed. Kitchen didn't look the cleanest but as busy as they were food didn't hang around long enough to go bad.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

When I was in mechanic's school, I had a buddy in a lot of my classes that needed help moving. He was from the mountains of Tennessee and kind of a character, but he was a good guy and we were buddies... He knew I drove the farm's F-150 to school sometimes and asked if I could help him move, since all he had was an old beater Chevy Chevette that basically wouldn't haul anything... He was married to an El Salvadoran girl and had a little baby at home, and they were living in some real RATHOLE apartments not far from the Astrodome in Houston at the time... so I was more than happy to agree to help him.

Well, I got there and we were loading out, and stopped for a break... these Vietnamese kids that lived in the apartments came by and were thanking him profusely and wishing them well (from as much as I could understand) and after they left, I asked what all that was about...

"Well", he told me... "You see where my car is parked out there??" "Yeah", I said... (his apartments were "up on stilts" and there were parking spaces underneath them... two rows of apartment buildings with about a 20 yard wide "atrium" garden/trees/parklike thing between them... his car was parked on the other side of this "atrium" under the apartment directly across from his) "SO?" I asked...

"Well, there's been this huge friggin' yellow cat that's been jumping up on my car every night... already scratched the h3ll out of the hood and fenders, tracking up the windshield, etc... so last night I was in bed and I look out the window and see this friggin' cat laying up on top of my car... SO, I grab my air rifle (one of those "real" air rifles that's about like a .22, not a "bb-gun") and ease the window open, take aim, and shot the sumb!tch... I must've kilt him good because he fell off the car and didn't move! I went back to bed...
Bout six this morning, there's a knock on the door... those Vietnamese kids were at the door, held up the dead cat, and asked me, "You want cat?? You want cat??" I told 'em, "H3ll no, yall can have the cat!" and they were just pleased as punch... They'd sometimes come over and borrow my air rifle to go hunting in the abandoned lot behind the apartments... they'd come back with robins and cats or dogs or rats or anything else they could shoot... they eat that stuff! They said they were gonna miss me when I was gone, because they didn't know where they could borrow a gun to go hunting anymore..."

Takes all kinds I guess...


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

The municipality of Anchorage Ak. has 120+ miles of paved multi use trails. While stationed in near by Ft. Richardson as a young military policemen I had a friend from Texas hehe another find upstanding military policemen who was dating a stripper, and she had a large poodle that absolutely hated my friend, the dog wound snarl and try to bite him every time he was there, which was a lot. (his friends attributed the dogs poor behavior due to the fact he was a Texan but that was never proven to be true lol) His girl friend had to keep the dog locked in the bathroom while he was there.One day my friend from Texas went to visit his girl friend at her apartment but she wasn't there she was working. He managed to get a choke chain and leash on the dog and took him out on the aforementioned bike paths. When he came to a nice long sweeping curve he checked both directions pulled out his .45 caliber handgun and shot the dog between the eyes. As he was preparing to toss the dogs warm body into the under brush a nice Asian couple approached him and offered him fifty dollars for the dog, he gladly handed over the leash still attached to one now dead poodle, walk the nearest bar and had a couple of beers. When he figured the girl friend would be home he left the bar and went to her place before entering her apartment he dosed himself with water from a near by hose to make it appear he been out searching frantically for hours for her beloved poodle. He explained that he had come over to surprise her with a nice home cooked meal for when she got home, but when he'd opened the door the dog lunged at him and ran out the door, and that he'd just spent the last couple of hours searching for him without any luck. Needless to say he and his girl friend spent the rest of the night searching for that poodle who by that time was probably already being eaten....Always knew a Texan could spin a good yarn.....

Statistical Trail Information for Anchorage Alaska


Paved bike trails/multi-use trails, 120+ miles/195 kms
Plowed winter walkways 130 miles/216 kms
Maintained ski trails 105 miles/175+ kms 
Dog mushing trails 36 miles/60 kms
Summer non-paved hiking trails 87 miles/145+ kms 
Lighted ski trails 24 miles/40 kms
Ski-joring trails 66 kms 
Equestrian trails 10 kms


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> We have 3 of them in the house, and I'm okay with that.


You shouldn't have cats in the house with a newborn....they carry incredible amounts of bacteria on their claws....and it can be very deadly...especially to the very young and aged.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> You shouldn't have cats in the house with a newborn....they carry incredible amounts of bacteria on their claws....and it can be very deadly...especially to the very young and aged.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I've heard the same thing.....I knew there was a reason I didn't care for cats, just leave the door open Paul, their curiosity will get 'em every time......


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Thorim said:


> The municipality of Anchorage Ak. has 120+ miles of paved multi use trails. While stationed in near by Ft. Richardson as a young military policemen I had a friend from Texas hehe another find upstanding military policemen who was dating a stripper, and she had a large poodle that absolutely hated my friend, the dog wound snarl and try to bite him every time he was there, which was a lot. (his friends attributed the dogs poor behavior due to the fact he was a Texan but that was never proven to be true lol) His girl friend had to keep the dog locked in the bathroom while he was there.One day my friend from Texas went to visit his girl friend at her apartment but she wasn't there she was working. He managed to get a choke chain and leash on the dog and took him out on the aforementioned bike paths. When he came to a nice long sweeping curve he checked both directions pulled out his .45 caliber handgun and shot the dog between the eyes. As he was preparing to toss the dogs warm body into the under brush a nice Asian couple approached him and offered him fifty dollars for the dog, he gladly handed over the leash still attached to one now dead poodle, walk the nearest bar and had a couple of beers. When he figured the girl friend would be home he left the bar and went to her place before entering her apartment he dosed himself with water from a near by hose to make it appear he been out searching frantically for hours for her beloved poodle. He explained that he had come over to surprise her with a nice home cooked meal for when she got home, but when he'd opened the door the dog lunged at him and ran out the door, and that he'd just spent the last couple of hours searching for him without any luck. Needless to say he and his girl friend spent the rest of the night searching for that poodle who by that time was probably already being eaten....Always knew a Texan could spin a good yarn.....
> 
> Statistical Trail Information for Anchorage Alaska
> 
> ...


Not exactly "tha recommendid percedure" but it'll 'git her done'... LOL

Nothin' worse than a turncoat dog...

I used to have a girlfriend out in Charlotte, NC... we went on a date one night and came home and her dog had pulled my (cheapy Walmart) cowboy hat down off the back of the couch and mangled it but good...

The girlfriend held the dog down and beat the sh!t out of it screaming at it the whole time... I was like "damn-- reminds me of my (psycho) mother!" It ended not long after that; I had traveled 1200 miles to visit her over Thanksgiving because her church school job didn't pay enough for her to go home to western Missouri for Thanksgiving and she was gonna be all alone, and then she can't make up her mind if she wants me there or not... (and I had broken plans I had made to go meet another girl in New Jersey I had been talking to on the internet for some time to be with her). So, PO'd at her indecisiveness over me being there and "embarrassing her in front of her friends", I drove all night to Jersey, slept a couple hours in the car, bought a bouquet of roses, and surprised the other girl, and spent a pleasant week there with her and her family...

On the way home, I stopped by the gf's in NC to see if she'd ever made up her mind-- after her pulling some psycho BS on me (WHERE were you?? WHY didn't you call me?? I thought you went in the woods and shot yourself or something! YOU SHOULD *ALWAYS* CALL AND CHECK IN WITH ME!!! (whoa-- PSYCHO!!! Reminds me of my mother!!!) I dumped her and that was that...

Guess I shoulda bought that poor hound a box of milk bones or something-- he really saved my @ss on that one! GOOD DOG!!! LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> You shouldn't have cats in the house with a newborn....they carry incredible amounts of bacteria on their claws....and it can be very deadly...especially to the very young and aged.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah, cats in the house and newborns DO NOT MIX...

At the VERY LEAST, they should be CONFINED to a BACK ROOM of the house as far away from the baby as possible, and not allowed any contact...

My wife's stupid cat, "Tigger", lived SOLELY in the back "guest room" of the house for at least six months after Keira was born... maybe longer, can't recall exactly now...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> When I was in mechanic's school, I had a buddy in a lot of my classes that needed help moving. He was from the mountains of Tennessee and kind of a character, but he was a good guy and we were buddies... He knew I drove the farm's F-150 to school sometimes and asked if I could help him move, since all he had was an old beater Chevy Chevette that basically wouldn't haul anything... He was married to an El Salvadoran girl and had a little baby at home, and they were living in some real RATHOLE apartments not far from the Astrodome in Houston at the time... so I was more than happy to agree to help him.
> 
> Well, I got there and we were loading out, and stopped for a break... these Vietnamese kids that lived in the apartments came by and were thanking him profusely and wishing them well (from as much as I could understand) and after they left, I asked what all that was about...
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was kind of funny around here when the "boat people" arrived. People started missing their house pets and they were setting traps in Memorial Park. They were really in the "land of plenty". Having spent a couple of years in their country in the '60's and a lot of trips back there since for real work, they do have the absolute best food in Asia. It's probably the only good thing the French ever did for them. I've just learned that it's better to not ask what you're eating when you're there 'cause you probably don't want to know.

Houston did get a lot of benefits from their arrival though, in most cases we got their best and brightest people, and we got a lot of excellent restaurants (that are inspected) out of the deal......


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike120, I agree about the quality of the Vietnamese immigrants-- the lady that makes my Stetson hats is a refugee...and very conservative too!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> You shouldn't have cats in the house with a newborn....they carry incredible amounts of bacteria on their claws....and it can be very deadly...especially to the very young and aged.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not to worry, our purebred Boxer keeps the cats on their toes. They usually don't come up from the basement unless they are out of food, which is also usually caused by the Boxer...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Not to worry, our purebred Boxer keeps the cats on their toes. They usually don't come up from the basement unless they are out of food, which is also usually caused by the Boxer...


Paul you ain't missin that dog r u? I got one that wandered up in my wife's deer stand the other day along with his "wife" she was well worn and hung up wet......looked like they ain't ate in days. They are now in the back yard.......sob looks exactly like your dog, white socks and all....same big ole head....same color. Ifn your a missin him, he's about to eat my ass out of Rachal Ray chicken and veggie......I'll ship him and the bitch to you for no charge


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sons little princess....she likes to eat hindquarters.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

No Todd, she's right here on her ottoman, chewing on a rawhide. She's daddy's little girl....


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

My choc. lab lays on his back with his hind legs spread wide apart sleeps like that for hours


----------

